# June Grass



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey all,

I was out at seacrest beach today and saw endless amounts of the green stuff in the water. The stuff was everywhere! Do you all know if it is like this all around or if it is only in this area. I am here for a week and would like to get some fishing in and don't mind driving somewhere with clearer waters. Do you all think it will disappear anytime soon, it was practically impossible to fish out there. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Perdido key west of pensacola was clear Sunday morning


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Will it still be June grass tomorrow?


----------



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Starting to get nervous that I won't get any fishing in on my vacation week. Any clear water reports in the area? Any ideas when it will disappear? Please help a nervous fisherman out! Tight lines!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Last weekend there was hardly any at Johnson's Beach....


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

I live in the Destin area and drove by the beach this morning and everything looked pretty clear.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm near you at inlet beach and the June grass and seaweed is back in full force today. It wasn't bad yesterday afternoon and this morning. It's so bad you can't even cast a spoon out. I've been catching some small sharks but haven't been able to catch a ladyfish to turn it back around. I don't think it will get any better throughout the week with all the storms expected.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i have noticed that if the wind is out of the south it will be there. and yes it will get worse and worse and then go away later this summer. 

if you still want to surf fish and notice june grass all I do is just head to the pier and go out past where it is and fish. usually the fishing is really good too just past the grass as the fish like to hide in it.
I actually caught my largest pompano since i moved her by doing that strategy off the pier. 


forget about trying to fish with it there from shore, it will be a nightmare and drive you crazy.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

flex said:


> i have noticed that if the wind is out of the south it will be there. and yes it will get worse and worse and then go away later this summer.
> 
> if you still want to surf fish and notice june grass all I do is just head to the pier and go out past where it is and fish. usually the fishing is really good too just past the grass as the fish like to hide in it.
> I actually caught my largest pompano since i moved her by doing that strategy off the pier.
> ...


Can confirm, it will drive you crazy.


----------

